# Photos that Remind You of Another PerC Member



## Animal

If there is a photo that reminds you of another PerC member, post it here! Please tag the member to alert them, too.


----------



## Animal

@_LeoCat
_


----------



## DomNapoleon

White tigers remind me of @Animal ahah


----------



## Choice

*subjective to me only, or else blame my faulty Ni*








@Dying Acedia 

-- @cue5c








----







@itsme45
--







@Ananael (catgirl ftw?)
---







@Doll (it's made of glass)
-- @Mr. Meepers


----------



## Animal

@SugarSugar


----------



## Animal

@Ysabelle


----------



## Hunger

Animal said:


> @_SugarSugar_


Nahway dude, that's you!


----------



## Animal

Oak said:


> Nahway dude, that's you!


Hmmm.. a case of projection, perhaps? :kitteh:


----------



## Animal

@_WOLFsanctuary_


----------



## Animal

@_hal0hal0_


----------



## Animal

@SharkT00th


----------



## Animal

@_chimeric_ :kitteh:


----------



## Animal

@Regina


----------



## hal0hal0

@Animal

* *























 @Veggie

* *























 @Btmangan

* *














 Hahaha, I'm such a jackass, but it kinda fits.:tongue:
@Ashneversleeps


* *














@kaleidoscope


* *


----------



## Resolution

hal0hal0 said:


>


I approve


----------



## kaleidoscope

@_Boss_ - I will forever associate you with Fabien Perez :3










@_KindOfBlue06_










@_Kito_










@_J Squirrel_










@_Grim_










@_Sonny_










^ It's just so.. you.

@_hal0hal0_ - blame your avatar but..


----------



## DomNapoleon

@Boss 









(Kaleidoscope got ahead of me :laughing

@kaleidoscope 










@FreeBeer










@holyrockthrower










@Tater Tot


----------



## Tater Tot

Phoenix_Rebirth said:


> @_Tater Tot_


*LEARN* SOMETHIN' FROM THIS. 

WHEN YOU GO TO BED AT NIGHT, YOU LAY IN IT, AND YOU TAKE RESPONSIBILITY FAH YOSELF. Nobody's gonna take responsibility for you.

YOU ROLLIN YA EYES, YOU ACTIN' LIKE YOU HEARD IT ALL BEFORE. YOU HEARD IT ALL BEFORE??! YOU DON'T KNOW WHERE THE *BEEP_* _I COME FROM. *snap* YOU HAVE NO _IDEAAAAAAA _WHAT I'VE BEEN THROUGH.

But I'm not a victim, I grew up from it, and I *lleearrnnn.
*
TAKE responsibility for yoself.


----------



## RepairmanMan Man

Phoenix_Rebirth said:


> @_holyrockthrower_


A fair summary of my time spent on PerC.

Always wanted to be a knight in shining armor!


----------



## Animal

@_KindOfBlue06

_


----------



## Chaerephon

TreasureTower said:


> No, it shows up and then it vanishes . . . you know . . . kind of like your threads.
> 
> :tongue:


Yeah. I'm interested in what this picture was now though... lmao.


TreasureTower said:


> @_NameUser_
> 
> Let's see if this one shows up.


I remind you of Cary Grant?


----------



## Chesire Tower

NameUser said:


> Yeah. I'm interested in what this picture was now though... lmao.
> 
> I remind you of Cary Grant?


:kitteh:


----------



## Chesire Tower

@that











@Fern











@Frosty


----------



## Donovan

@TreasureTower

View attachment 82072


----------



## Chesire Tower

Donovan said:


> @TreasureTower
> 
> View attachment 82072


I love the tarot. I don't know about "Temperance", but "fearless" and especially "Goddess"; I can totally relate to.

:wink:












:kitteh:


----------



## Aquarian

TreasureTower said:


> @_Aquarian_


I can't see it! (maybe try whatever you did for @NameUser in that last one that worked). I'm using Firefox.


----------



## Chesire Tower

Aquarian said:


> I can't see it! (maybe try whatever you did for @NameUser in that last one that worked). I'm using Firefox.


Let's see it this one works better:











@bearotter


----------



## Aquarian

TreasureTower said:


> Let's see it this one works better:


Eeek! Nope. I'm really curious!


----------



## an absurd man

@TreasureTower roud:










Who was that guy btw?


----------



## Chesire Tower

Aquarian said:


> Eeek! Nope. I'm really curious!


*Sigh* Ok, back to the drawing board . . .


----------



## Chesire Tower

an Absurd Man said:


> @TreasureTower roud:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who was that guy btw?


Ronald Coleman - an actor from the 1940s I believe.

BTW, I love Tina Fey!

roud:


----------



## bearotter

@TreasureTower

Hah my hair has kind of looked like that before


----------



## that

TreasureTower said:


> @_that_


Interesting choice, I've never been compared to Jon Sterwart before.


----------



## Aquarian

Now I see it! Thank you!



TreasureTower said:


> *Sigh* Ok, back to the drawing board . . .


----------



## Chesire Tower

that said:


> Interesting choice, I've never been compared to Jon Sterwart before.


Well, there's a first time for everything.

:tongue:

Actually, I did initially consider Seinfeld but Jon Stewart seemed to have more of your "mojo".


----------



## INTJellectual

@_Animal
_


----------



## Animal

@Regina.. link didn't work


----------



## INTJellectual

Animal said:


> @_Regina_.. link didn't work


Ah yes, the shitty internet. 

Let's try this one:


----------



## Animal

Regina said:


> Ah yes, the shitty internet.
> 
> Let's try this one:


I love that outfit!!! I want it!


----------



## INTJellectual

And this one is how I imagine your soul. This picture captures of what I imagine you're like inside.. This girl is playing piano I guess.


----------



## INTJellectual

Animal said:


> I love that outfit!!! I want it!


Yeah, that's how I imagined your imagination and your outside aura, lol.


----------



## DomNapoleon

@kaleidoscope 










«I'm a cage in a search for a bird»


----------



## Animal

INTJellectual said:


> And this one is how I imagine your soul. This picture captures of what I imagine you're like inside.. This girl is playing piano I guess.


I just saw this! Months later, lol. So cool 

Do you still think this is accurate having seen me? :kitteh:


----------



## Laguna




----------



## SteveJackson

Cool photos.... I've spent half of my day in this forum


----------

